# Baratza Encore Wholesale Prices



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

If there are any trade interested in purchasing wholesale Baratza Encore grinders do get in touch as we have them in stock or group buy for members.

minimum 12 grinders paid with single transaction.

£95 + VAT each


----------

